# Lichtschranke 24VDC in möglichst kleiner Bauform



## Ufreeg (22 Oktober 2021)

Servus Kollegen,
ich bin dabei eine Ampelanlage für einen Modellbauparcour zu planen, 10 Kreuzungen und mehr. Unter anderem gibt es eine Straßenverengung für nur eine Fahrspur, welche durch eine Ampelanlage befahrbar realisiert werden soll.
Mit Zeitgliedern ist es ja kein Problem, aber ich möchte auf jeder Seite einen (DI) in Form einer Lichtschranke realisieren so das der Wartende etwas eher "GRÜN" bekommt.

Ich suche deshalb Lichtschranken in möglichts kleiner Bauform, kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen.

Umgesetzt wird das Projekt mit einer S7-300.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## koderko (22 Oktober 2021)

Hi, wir verwenden öfters Lichtleitersensoren von Keyence in engen Einbausituationen: https://www.keyence.de/products/sensor/fiber-optic/?suzNoRefer=1

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.


----------



## holgermaik (22 Oktober 2021)

Wenn deine Fahrzeuge mettalisch sind, nimm doch einen kleinen induktiven Näherungsschalter der im Boden versenkt ist.
Ist auch realitätsnah.


----------



## 021aet04 (22 Oktober 2021)

Oder vielleicht einen kapazitiven Sensor testen. 
Den Sensor unter der Fahrbahn montieren und so einstellen, dass er nur die Fahrzeuge erkennt.

Ich würde es zumindest mit einem Sensor testen ob es funktioniert.

Mfg Hannes


----------



## Heinileini (22 Oktober 2021)

Oder z.B. IR-LS *8V..16V* oder Bausätze *12V..15V mit Relais* oder *9V..12V mit LDR und Relais*


----------



## Ufreeg (26 Oktober 2021)

Danke Jungs, ich werde mir das alles einmal anschauen.


----------



## Ufreeg (26 Oktober 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Wenn deine Fahrzeuge mettalisch sind, nimm doch einen kleinen induktiven Näherungsschalter der im Boden versenkt ist.
> Ist auch realitätsnah.


Welche Entfernungen schalten denn die. Achsen sind meist metallisch, 5cm vom Boden weg.....


----------



## 021aet04 (26 Oktober 2021)

Das kann man in den Datenblättern der Sensoren nachlesen. Wie groß sind die Fahrzeuge?

Ich würde es mit kapazitiven Sensoren in der Größe M30 versuchen. Wichtig ist, dass diese einstellbar sind (weiß nicht ob es da welche gibt die nicht einstellbar sind).

Mfg Hannes


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2021)

> ich bin dabei eine Ampelanlage für einen Modellbauparcour zu planen, 10 Kreuzungen und mehr.





021aet04 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mit kapazitiven Sensoren in der Größe M30 versuchen.


Das wird dann aber ein teurer Spaß...


----------



## Ufreeg (26 Oktober 2021)

SPS mit 2-3 Ausgangsbaugruppen, paar einfache Kopplerrelais, DC/DC Wandler für die LED, dann 6 Lichtschranken für Schranke, Blitzer und ähnliches. So teuer ist das nicht, dafür systemstabiler für der Atmega Kram.


----------

